# Lighted Door Sill Plates



## stamas (Mar 7, 2014)

They look small but I'm no expert on the subject , either way you can't go wrong for 10 and it comes with the wires , nice find !


----------



## SneakerFix (Jul 28, 2013)

Yea they are OEM you'll need to hook them up to the dome light. I think they were options in 2011 it lights up blue I have them in my eco


----------



## giantsnation (Oct 11, 2012)

Wow what a steal! Is this seller giving any else away?


----------



## Ger8mm (Mar 13, 2014)

I thought OEM had "CRUSE" on it?


----------



## SneakerFix (Jul 28, 2013)

Genuine GM Accessories 96888840 Door Sill Plate:Amazon:Automotive


----------



## Ger8mm (Mar 13, 2014)

> Genuine GM Accessories 96888840 Door Sill Plate:Amazon:Automotive


I guess I saw a variant then, thanks.


----------



## iTz SADISTIK (Apr 6, 2014)

Here's a snap shot of the seller's profile. I haven't looked through his store yet though. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Snappa (Mar 31, 2013)

Do you think you can do me an extreme favor? Could you post the portion of the instructions that tell you where to hook up the door sill plates wiring to? I saw a photo of someone else on here who installed them and the wire connectors was said to be under the glove box. While messing around with my cabin air filter I did not see the connectors. Maybe I have to remove the portion below the glove box to access it? Please inform me. Thank you.


----------



## iTz SADISTIK (Apr 6, 2014)

Snappa said:


> Do you think you can do me an extreme favor? Could you post the portion of the instructions that tell you where to hook up the door sill plates wiring to? I saw a photo of someone else on here who installed them and the wire connectors was said to be under the glove box. While messing around with my cabin air filter I did not see the connectors. Maybe I have to remove the portion below the glove box to access it? Please inform me. Thank you.


Ya I'm out of town and will be installing them later next week but if I remember I'll scan in the pages and upload them for all on Tuesday


Sent from iFail Mobile


----------



## Snappa (Mar 31, 2013)

iTz SADISTIK said:


> Ya I'm out of town and will be installing them later next week but if I remember I'll scan in the pages and upload them for all on Tuesday
> 
> 
> Sent from iFail Mobile


Able to get those up soon? Would greatly appreciate it!


----------



## iTz SADISTIK (Apr 6, 2014)

ah yes, tonight. Sorry, death in the family has made the last week a blur. All is ok though. I'll get 'r done


----------



## MilTownSHO (Oct 9, 2013)

Honestly I would resell them and take the quick cash... but that's just me.

Nice find!


----------



## iTz SADISTIK (Apr 6, 2014)

MilTownSHO said:


> Honestly I would resell them and take the quick cash... but that's just me.
> 
> Nice find!


You know, I've thought about that to be quite honest. I think what it will come down to is where they are supposed to be mounted. On the plastic trim or the metal.... it it's the metal I think I may do just this and buy the 3M sticky plates so I don't have to chew into the metal. Unfortunately selling them on here wouldn't be fair as you all know what I paid for them.... Kind of a moral "well crap" thing


----------



## Expat1983 (Jun 8, 2013)

I'll give ya $100 for them! And they mount to the plastic, not the metal.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## chevycruze2012 (Nov 13, 2012)

Expat1983 said:


> I'll give ya $100 for them! And they mount to the plastic, not the metal.
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


 *Your correct. The non-illuminated door sills attach to the metal part of the frame. The illuminated ones go on the plastic. I saw that most Chevrolet models have this option to get non-illuminated or illuminated door sill plates. I thought about getting a set of either one. Just haven't decided which ones yet. I don't really like messing with all the wiring but it would look much better.*


----------



## iTz SADISTIK (Apr 6, 2014)

chevycruze2012 said:


> *Your correct. The non-illuminated door sills attach to the metal part of the frame. The illuminated ones go on the plastic. I saw that most Chevrolet models have this option to get non-illuminated or illuminated door sill plates. I thought about getting a set of either one. Just haven't decided which ones yet. I don't really like messing with all the wiring but it would look much better.*


The wiring isn't that bad actually as it's plug and play no splicing. Which reminds me, dam it to ****, I forgot to scan those directions in again!!!!!!


----------



## chevycruze2012 (Nov 13, 2012)

iTz SADISTIK said:


> The wiring isn't that bad actually as it's plug and play no splicing. Which reminds me, dam it to ****, I forgot to scan those directions in again!!!!!!


 *Yeah it is plug and play basically...but since I don't have the slightest clue on how to wire electrical, it makes it a pain in the ass for me lol. I tried wiring up my LED foot well lights last summer...and I bought a spool of red and black wire of the same gauge as my wire on my led lights, as well as butt splice connectors and some other tools and parts. I spent 2 hours wiring all this crap up, after taking some plastic out under the dash and running the wires through the dash. They didn't work as I suspected as I was thinking that would what was going to happen when I got done lol.*


----------



## iTz SADISTIK (Apr 6, 2014)

chevycruze2012 said:


> *Yeah it is plug and play basically...but since I don't have the slightest clue on how to wire electrical, it makes it a pain in the ass for me lol. I tried wiring up my LED foot well lights last summer...and I bought a spool of red and black wire of the same gauge as my wire on my led lights, as well as butt splice connectors and some other tools and parts. I spent 2 hours wiring all this crap up, after taking some plastic out under the dash and running the wires through the dash. They didn't work as I suspected as I was thinking that would what was going to happen when I got done lol.*


Well, I can help you in all those areas. PM me and I'll shoot ya my number. Feel free to call vs playing tag on here. We can always do up a build thread later. I'm going tomorrow to Diode Dynamics to see what crazy **** we can come up with. I want my engine bay, foot areas, glove box, trunk and underbody lit up at will. Hopefully they'll use me like a lab rat and take some photos for their portfolio.


----------



## Expat1983 (Jun 8, 2013)

Or you could sell them to me for $100... :wavetowel2:


----------



## iTz SADISTIK (Apr 6, 2014)

Expat1983 said:


> Or you could sell them to me for $100... :wavetowel2:


If I hate how it's going to look.... we'll see. TBH I would see what they're selling for and give you a very good discount  but only if lol


----------



## Expat1983 (Jun 8, 2013)

I have the non-illuminated ones I'll throw in for you too ;-)


----------



## iTz SADISTIK (Apr 6, 2014)

Expat1983 said:


> I have the non-illuminated ones I'll throw in for you too ;-)


I may be interested in these


----------



## chevycruze2012 (Nov 13, 2012)

iTz SADISTIK said:


> Well, I can help you in all those areas. PM me and I'll shoot ya my number. Feel free to call vs playing tag on here. We can always do up a build thread later. I'm going tomorrow to Diode Dynamics to see what crazy **** we can come up with. I want my engine bay, foot areas, glove box, trunk and underbody lit up at will. Hopefully they'll use me like a lab rat and take some photos for their portfolio.


 *Okay. Ill shoot you a message. I just couldn't believe that **** didn't work after I spent over 2 hours hooking all that crap up lol. I was irritated as ****. I said "**** it"...and I threw them away. haha. I have heard of diode dynamics actually. I haven't bought anything from them, but their customer reviews are high from what I seen. *


----------



## MilTownSHO (Oct 9, 2013)

iTz SADISTIK said:


> You know, I've thought about that to be quite honest. I think what it will come down to is where they are supposed to be mounted. On the plastic trim or the metal.... it it's the metal I think I may do just this and buy the 3M sticky plates so I don't have to chew into the metal. Unfortunately selling them on here wouldn't be fair as you all know what I paid for them.... Kind of a moral "well crap" thing


Ebay


----------



## SneakerFix (Jul 28, 2013)

Keep them and the install is easy. Since yours are not installed can the LEDs be replaced?


----------



## Snappa (Mar 31, 2013)

Could you possibly post those today?! Please lol!


----------



## iTz SADISTIK (Apr 6, 2014)

If anyone wants the instructions for the time being, shoot me an email address as I can't upload the doc from work.


----------



## iTz SADISTIK (Apr 6, 2014)

In case anyone does a search later for these I figured I'd link pics of them actually installed. They work in line with the dome light and do not turn on during the daylight hours. Very happy with their quality and design.


----------



## Christopher_2 (Jul 31, 2012)

Can someone send me the instructions?


----------

